

Weekend Project: Qitika Sage - JamieLewis

I was watching some security lectures the other weekend with a friend and the conversation came up about encrypting messages over third party sites like Facebook and Twitter, when you only want to message one or a few people.<p>Not wanting to go through all the hassle of using another program to encrypt the message I started looking around for a bookmarklet but couldn't find one, so I wrote one myself.<p>Hopefully some of you guys can benefit from this as well.<p>http://sage.qitika.com/
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Clicky: <http://sage.qitika.com/>

